# Guadalajara and points west ?'s



## oldjack (Nov 12, 2009)

will be arriving in GDL on the 22nd of Dec.. getting a rental car at airport($300 for two weeks????)... need recommendation for low-cost(but safe/clean) hotel to spend the night... then headed west to visit small villages/pueblos to preselect sites for future/detailed evaluation... I want to retire(12/2010) somewhere near a town/city with medical facilities/large grocery stores/universities and some social activities.. someplace within a reasonable bus ride that I could make say once a month... I want to rent a casita for a short while to make sure of my choice and then purchase an appropriate casita with room for a garden and my dog... any suggestions/recommendations will be considered and thank you


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If your Spanish is limited or non-existant you might want to start out in the Lake Chapala area. Almost everything else is pure Mexican and can be very difficult to adjust to - with or without Spanish skills


----------



## oldjack (Nov 12, 2009)

sparks said:


> If your Spanish is limited or non-existant you might want to start out in the Lake Chapala area. Almost everything else is pure Mexican and can be very difficult to adjust to - with or without Spanish skills


my spanish is at least adequate... and I have been to GDL enough to know that Lake Chapala is not mexican enough!!!


----------



## roni (May 12, 2009)

oldjack said:


> my spanish is at least adequate... and I have been to GDL enough to know that Lake Chapala is not mexican enough!!!


Maybe the other side of the lake, though it is a pretty broad statement to make of all Lake Chapala. There are vast differences between Ajijic, Chapala and Jocotepec, for example.


----------



## oldjack (Nov 12, 2009)

roni said:


> Maybe the other side of the lake, though it is a pretty broad statement to make of all Lake Chapala. There are vast differences between Ajijic, Chapala and Jocotepec, for example.


 Ajijic, Chapala and Jocotepecme are not Mexican enough and I do not want to be surrounded by expats... I am thinking somewhere at least an hour west of GDL and a hour east of the Pacific coast.....


----------



## roni (May 12, 2009)

I have not been there, but I have read very nice things about Colima, Colima

It sounds like it might fit your criteria and have the advantage of a Uninversity, museums, wonderful parks and other cultural and recreational facilities.


----------

